# Super taper or Banjo?



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

very true except taping with a bazooka is usually a 4 step process, ; 1- applying the tape, 2-rolling, 3 -glazing 4- picking / cleaning up and it all depends on how well the tape is being applied i know when i tape by myself i usually set the tape pretty well with my finger as im laying it down so its really easy and fast to wipe down but alot of times when i wipedown behind someone else they leave the tape barely in the corner and its slower harder to wipe down. its all in the sytem and how well everyones doing their own part in it.


----------



## rockmagic (Jul 31, 2008)

i saw the supertaper in a video, seems productive. i dont think i would like the crinkles that would be on the tape when putting the tape into a bucket strapped around your waist. i use my marshalltown banjo. love it . i like to use the fast coating technique. string all your angles with your banjo. mesh tape all your butts and long joints, spot your screws, set your beads, and start your heavycoat on your joints and beads. ( of course using quick set mud) second spot your screws. if the angle tapes are ready for squaring up or corner tooling, then do so. if not wait til next day. either way u just got done fast coating. espicially if your jobs are 80brds. or so. gravy. plus i would think you would want to use eazy sand or durabond in the basements. because of the possible moisture. attics would be great, fast drying for the angles and quick set.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

From what I hear from my drywall friends, a bazooka would be overkill for what it sounds like what you are doing. Everyone seems to think the banjo is the way to go!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

*Mud tube*

BAck to Steve's original question of which system to use...

Sounds like you don't want to justify the bucks spent on a bazooka. I am a fan of the bazooka, never used a banjo and am using a super taper for pulling out tape for firetaping. The super taper can be used for all your taping purposes but you would have a ***** of a time placing tape in the corners. I would suggest a mud tube with applicator heads for flats and inside corners and put your tapes on top. This way you can pre fold your tape for the corners and does a neat job with little outlay. The tube is multi purpose anyway so nice to have and the 2 applicator heads should run about $100 bucks or so for both. The super taper is ok but a lot of bucks for what it is. Banjo seems very old school to me and from the Ozarks.


----------



## dicksdrywall (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been using the supertaper with a waist belt bucket. In the corners I use a columbia roller, then flush out the mud. Works pretty good.


----------

